# Dealing Nash unthinkable? Suns shouldn't close any doors



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Steve Nash is a different guy. He's one of the all-time great shooters who might be a better passer. He was raised in Canada and chose hockey over basketball. He plays in perhaps the most conservative state in the country, yet wears his liberal colors proudly and sometimes loudly.
> 
> One more thing: His championship window in Phoenix is all but slammed shut, but he hasn't asked to be traded to a contender.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/features/shaun_powell/11/09/steve-nash-trade-scenarios/?ls=iref:nbahpt1


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Said it from beginning of the pre-season, we should looking at all options. It's obvious that our organization isn't going to go out of their way to put the best team out on the floor. If we can get solid young talent and get into a nice lottery position, we would be much better off in the long run.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

A Nash Trade should be left SOLELY up to Nash himself , IMO. What he's done for our franchise he deserves atleast that much. If he'd like to go after a ring while he still has game then we should do that for him. If he wants to stay here and retire here despite the rough future ahead than we should let that happen.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If he is traded, then I won't be watching the suns again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

l0st1 said:


> A Nash Trade should be left SOLELY up to Nash himself , IMO. What he's done for our franchise he deserves atleast that much. If he'd like to go after a ring while he still has game then we should do that for him. If he wants to stay here and retire here despite the rough future ahead than we should let that happen.


Exactly. He'll only be traded if he says he wants out.



I just wish the Org did more than enough to help keep the Suns a contender though. Or that Nash were more proactive in keeping Amare or doing something bigger than they did. Maybe just me...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

All they needed to do was keep Joe Johnson.


----------

